# Do you think I have enough Truck



## thunderstruck (Oct 18, 2004)

Me and my wife are thinking about buying a TT. We have picked out a 25RSS but I'm concered about my truck. I have a 94 GMC 1500 with a 350 cubic inch motor with towing package it has a mild lowering kit and airbags in the back. I have towed a Car trailer that weighs in at about 5000 lbs loaded 500lb tounge weight with no problem but would like some opinions from OUTBACK owners. Also how much generator do I need to run thing I keep getting differant stories I would like to run AC.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Your Chevy 1500 is pretty comparable to our Ford Expedtion so I would think you would be OK with a good weight distrubution/sway control hitch (read that as Equal-i-zer) The chevy 350 is comparable to the ford 351, so I would think power would not be a proplem. We have towed our 25 RSS close to 3,500 miles now, and other than an 8 % grade or two, without problem. Can't help with the generator.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I concur with jnk36jnks comment about truck, the engine should do fine. The key will be what rearend you have. A 3.73 or 4.10 would be best for towing, though there are some folks towing with shorter gears.

As far as hitches, I have the Reese Trunnion WD hitch w/Dual Cam HP sway control, and I am happy with it. The Equal-i-zer that was previously mentioned is also a good hitch which includes WD and Sway control in one package. The important thing with either hitch is proper setup and adjustment.

I don't have a generator, but have read enough about them to make an educated guess. If you want to be able to use the A/C, then I think you going to need at least a 3000 watt unit. Some folks get 2 2000 watt units, and link them together in series, for a total of 4000. I'm sure some of the generator types will join in this thead soon, and either confirm or dispute my guesses.

Good luck with your TT search. The Outback is a nice camper, and will bring you much fun.

Tim


----------



## akawyvern (Sep 3, 2004)

thunderstruck said:


> Me and my wife are thinking about buying a TT. We have picked out a 25RSS but I'm concered about my truck. I have a 94 GMC 1500 with a 350 cubic inch motor with towing package it has a mild lowering kit and airbags in the back. I have towed a Car trailer that weighs in at about 5000 lbs loaded 500lb tounge weight with no problem but would like some opinions from OUTBACK owners. Also how much generator do I need to run thing I keep getting differant stories I would like to run AC.
> [snapback]16691[/snapback]​


I agree with the other posts, we have pulled our 25 RSS TT with a 1997 and our 1999 Ford Expedition with no problem. The 1997 pulled better because of the rear end configuration but neither had a problem. If you haven't purchased your 25 RSS Outback yet give the "For Sale" forum at this sight a look. I still have my 2003 for sale and its in excellent condition. Ifyou are not near NJ we could maybe work something out.

akawyvern


----------



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

I am going to disagree with everyone. You need a bigger truck. How do I know? We just got rid of our 94 chevy 350. It is not enough truck. If you are going to go up a hill, good luck. We had trouble in Colorado pulling an enclosed bike trailer that weighs about 2000 pounds. We barely made it up hills on the highway trying to get to the top speed of 50. We couldn't do it.

Before you make a decision hook it up and drive it around. GMC didn't put the Vortec engine in until 95 or 96. You don't have enough truck.









P.S. We upgraded to a 2500HD diesel. We now have plenty of truck!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

ktmrder, what differential gearing did you have in the '94?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

HCHH is right, gears make all the difference.

Because pulling and pulling happily are two different things, you have to start with what makes sense. 1. Is the tow rating of the truck (with the installed gearing) within limits of the loaded trailer? If yes, tow away. If no, then don't.

Years ago my dad pulled a 35' Spartan with an in-line six Chevy stepside shortbox. Stump pulling 4.10 did the trick. Wasn't fast, but it pulled.

If you want to not struggle in the mountains, opt for a bigger rig with deeper gears.

I let my Expy go because of 3.31 gears. Now I've got a 'Gator with 3.73 gearing. Much better, but it wouldn't pass the mountain test, I'm afraid.

(I wonder what the ladies are discussing over in the Ladies Only Forum???)


----------



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

Well on the gear ratio, just the standard that came on the truck. Lady here, don't know the answer. Hubby out of town! But I know he didn't do anything different to the truck. '94 chevy Silverado 2 wd. Sorry I couldn't answer more accurately. I do know with the truck anything we towed you felt. If we would have kept the truck and tried to tow the 26rss we were thinking about buying, (bought the 28bhs) we would have been traveling at about 20mph and ruining the truck. It only had 40,000 miles on it when we sold it 2 months ago. It was a great truck just didn't having the towing ability we needed!

Cami


----------

